# AW Draft Accident Report Summary



## ccwalbridge (Jun 4, 2005)

Fatal Whitewater Accidents ​ As Reported to American Whitewater January – December 2012​ ​ ​ Paddling conditions 1n 2012 were the reverse of last year, when high water all over the country made it the busiest accident year on record. Thanks to low water and droughts through most of the U.S. we has the smallest number ofwhitewater accidents since 2005. There were 9 kayaking and 5 canoeing fatalities, less than half of last year’s totals. Rafting deaths (23) were down by 25% as well. It’s the first year in my memory that no paddlers were killed running low head dams. But sadly, we also noted the death of four outstanding expert kayakers who were well known in the whitewater community. Their loss will be felt for many years to come.

This is a draft list of accidents. Please send additions or corrections to Charlie Walbridge, AW Safety Editor, at [email protected]. Information on unreported accidents or those with missing information is welcome. Thanks!

Charlie Walbridge, American Whitewater Safety Editor​ ​ Date-State-Victim-Age-Boat-River-Section-Class-Cause
2012-12-10-CA-Shelbi Danielle Arno-39-Kayak-Clear Creek -Whiskeytown Res to Sac Valley -IV-Pin/ Entrapment
2012-09-28-BC, CAN-Peter Thompson-19-Kayak-Cheakamus River –Upper Section -V+-Caught Below Waterfall
Long Swim-NY-Tamara Blake-53-Comm Raft-Hudson River -Indian River to North River -IV-Flush Drowning
2012-09-19-NH-Alan Panebaker-29-Kayak-N. Br. Pemi River-Profile Lake thru Franconia Notch-V-Washed into sieve
2012-09-11-BC, CAN-Jeff West-42-Kayak-Stikine River-Canyon -V+-Flush Drowning, Solo Paddler`
2012-08-28-OR-Jeremiah Dale Eatherton-16-Raft-McKenzie -Clear Lake to Carmen Reservoir --Flush Drowning
2012-08-20-ON, CAN-Thang Duc Ngo-28-Comm Raft-Ottawa River--III-Swim from Shore
2012-08-08-WI-Mark Fackler -59-Rental Raft-Menominee River-Piers Gorge-III-Pinned in Sieve
2012-08-08-AK-Fern Johnson & Carol Heater-60,48-Canoe-Eagle River-Lower: Military Stretch --Strainer
2012-08-05-OR-Sharie Smith, Angela Chase-50,48-Raft-Deschutes River -Lava Island Falls -VI-Flush Drowning, 
2012-08-04-WI-Michael Danovsky-39-Raft-Wolf River -Otter Slide to Big Smokey Falls-??-No PFD
2012-08-02-ID-Lisa Ann Keating-44-Raft-S Fk Snake River-6 mi above Byington Boat Ramp--Strainer, Equipment Trap 
2012-08-01-CA-Mariati Tani-41-Comm Raft-Tuolumne Ri -Lumsden CG to Wards Ferry Bridge -V-Pinned Under Raft
2012-08-01-WA-Chris Schwer-29-Kayak-White Salmon -Green Truss Bridge Lower Zig Zag -V-Strainer/ Entrapment,
2012-07-28-MT-Joseph Cushman-72-Kayak-Swan River-Bigfork Dam to Powerhouse -II-Flush Drowning, Poor PFD fit
2012-07-28-BC, CAN-3 Unidentified Men-??-Tube-Kettle River--X-Washed over a Waterfall
2012-07-24-MT-James F Wilson-50-Kayak-Mid Fork Flathead-Schafer Meadows to Bear Creek -??-Pin/ entrapment
2012-07-19-OR-Ronald Mongini-68-Raft-Rogue River -Grants Pass to Grave Creek-??-No PFD
2012-07-15-CA-Unidentified Woman-??-CommRaft-Middle Fork American River-Tunnel Rapid -V-? ? ? 
2012-07-14-SC-Michael Dorris-58-Comm Raft-Chattooga River-Jawbone/ Soc-em-dog-V-Swim into Undercut Rock
2012-07-13-ID-Don Griffiths-63-Canoe-North Fork Payette River -The Cabarton Run -III-Heart Attack
2012-07-09-WY-David Brewer-46-Tube-North Platte -Casper Whitewater Park -III-Flush Drowning, noPFD?
2012-07-08-MT-Neil Albright-49-Raft-Clark Fork -Alberton Gorge-III-No PFD
2012-07-07-WI-Lina Maria Vergara Castaneda-20-Raft-Wolf River-Big Smokey Falls -IV-No PFD
2012-07-02-AB-Unidentified Man-35-Raft-Bow River-Harvie Passage in Calgary -II-??
2012-06-30-OR-Nichole Pomeroy-16-Raft-North Umpqua River-Near Copeland Creek-??-Strainer
2012-06-27-OR-Edwin Rutkowski- 68-Canoe-McKenzie River-Olallie CG to Leaburg Dam- -No PFD
2012 06-21-BO CAN-Mary Cretney-Thibeault-50-Comm Raft-Kicking Horse River--??-Flush-Drowning
2012-06-24-MT-Brenda Reiner- 57- Raft-Middle Fork Flathead River-Moccasin Creek to West Glacier- -Strainer
2012-06-17-ID-Tracy Ruby- 45- Raft-South Fork Payette River-Swirly Canyon- III-No PFD
2012-06-16-WA-Jennifer Watson- 38- Kayak-Little White Salmon River-Willard to Columbia R- V-Undercut Rock
2012-06-06-MT-Harold Vaughan- 21- Kayak-Gallatin River-Gallatin Gateway- -Strainer
2012-06-03-ID-Jonathan Boling- 34- Raft-Middle Fork Salmon River-Velvet Falls -IV -Health Prob
2012-05-27-ID-Mark McCoy- 29- Raft-Salmon River-Stanley to Old Sunbeam Dam--Flush Drowning
2012-05-26-WV-Eddie Ramsey- 59- John Boat-New River-Gorge: Cunard to Fayette Station-IV- No PFD
2012-05-16-WV-Bradley Alexander- 41- Unknown-New River-McCreery to Thurmond-III- No PFD
2012-05-12-WA-Drew Nielson- 61- Raft-Green River-Green River Gorge- V-Failed Rescue
2012-05-06-CA-Stan Decker- 59-Comm Raft-North Fork American River-Chamberlain Falls- IV-Flush Drowning
2012-04-29-WV-Darrin Rennee- 45-Comm Raft-Gauley River-Lower – Mash Rapid-IV-Health Problem
2012-04-28-OR-Heather Bonser Bishop- 39- SUP-Chetco River-Near Brookings, OR- -Strainer, Equip. Trap
2012-04-17-WV-Jason Moore- 38-Canoe-New River-Thurmond to Cunard-III-Health Prob.
2012-04-17-WA-Daniel Kuhn- 24- Raft-Chehalis River-Rainbow Falls to Meeskill- No PFD -Solo Paddler
2012-04-15-NC-Unidentified Man- ??- Rental Raft-Nantahala-Power Plant to Wesser-III-Flush Drowning Health Prob
2012-03-06-INTL-Mark Hentze- 37--Santo Domingo Columbia-- X-Flash Flood
2012-01-28-PA-Nicholas Herr- 24- Kayak-Susquehanna River-Near Muddy Creek Access-II-Flush Drowning


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you for the work you do Charlie.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

A tuber died on the blackfoot river, mt in early july. Thanks charlie, for all you do.


----------

